

Listn is Napster of Mobile. Partners with Rdio. Lands $500k.  - mauricio-OH
http://venturebeat.com/2013/11/05/listn-the-social-music-app-that-combines-rdio-spotify-itunes-and-youtube-lands-500k-seed-round/

======
eyaltoledano
Congratulations to a talented, tightly-knit team of founders. It's rare to
find four people who have such great synergy and single unified direction.
They have a great mix of design, engineering and marketing among them and the
fact they are so in love with music coupled with this round of financing tells
me the Listn app will keep growing.

Go kill it!

------
mikeschmidt
Hey guys! I am the CEO of Listn. Our mission is to provide the best experience
for people all around the world to connect with each other through the music
they love, no matter where they get their music from. Hope you enjoy the app.
If you have any questions or concerns please email me: mike@listn.co

~~~
GrinningFool
First: congrats on the funding!

A suggestion (not really just for you, but given the headline it's
applicable): don't describe yourself as the X of Y [1]. It carries with it any
negative connotations that may be associated - fairly or not - with X. Second,
it doesn't really define what _your_ product is. It just says your product is
like this other product X.

In particular here, it's a bit worse: "napster of mobile" doesn't really mean
a whole lot - peer-to-peer file sharing that was shut down? music download
service that was sold and re-sold? Doesn't seem like either one fits, after
visiting your site.

[1] Not sure if that came from you or if submitter has no relation.

~~~
mikeschmidt
Hey! thanks for the note! It's just meant to be punchy and stand out :) We
don't actually aim to be Napster for mobile.

------
Instaradio
Have been using the app for a month now. really well done. especially
aggregating music sources. i use hypem a lot but it has always seemed
disconnected to the rest of the music on my phone.

------
mauricio-OH
Although I love the idea of not jumping from music app to music app - it
really is a buzzkill - I wonder if listn will be able to integrate everything
that's out there. I personally love: thefuture.fm, songza, soundcloud and
obviously youtube (where else can you get all the splendor of wrecking ball)
but then that means listn is half way to my dream coming true. The partnership
with RDIO, which I know is super popular, is definitely impressive.

~~~
navied
Hey guys, CTO of listn here. More services are always in the pipeline we had
to stop adding new ones at some point and focus on making sure the ones
already in there are as perfect as they could be.

------
sjuraschka
Congrats Mike!

